# The country scrap heap spills its guts.



## acrobatic_fatality (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey, new to this page (found it by accident) and just in time. I was paid today to remove a huge pile of scrap from the countryside which had some sleeper treasure under it. Nothing as cool as I've seen some of you guys working on, but an amateur has to start somewhere. I have restoration experience from fabrication to blasting to plating and beyond but absolutely no experience in identifying/restoring antique bikes which has always been an interest I previously could not afford to seriously partake in. I posted the pics below with the hope that someone out there could clue me in a little. eBay has little to no help and most people just don't know. Thanks for any help donated!

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb79/acrobatic_fatality/bikes/


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 1, 2008)

*scap heap finds*

you might have sometin here
 park tools sell a frame straightening tool you might need


----------



## J.E (Mar 1, 2008)

The yellow bike that you have two of is a early 70's Yamaha BMX Bicycle.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, great find!!
this one is a Huffy:




this one is a Murray probably made for Sears:



another Murray:



another Murray made bike:



hang onto these for a bit until you get the hang f what they are worth. they aren't just junk. a few have good potential.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 1, 2008)

this one doesn't look Huffy to me it looks foreign:



also not a Huffy probably a Columbia:



the Yamaha is pretty collectable:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 1, 2008)

the Schwinns are always worth the time. if any are 16 inch they are very desireable.









hope this helps
Scott


----------

